# What’s the ideal way to moneymax



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

I’m talking degree, career, personal finance, every single way you can make money. Which is ideal career and degree etc


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 11, 2020)

ophtalmologist or orthondotist. if you have the iq radiologist


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 11, 2020)

hmm id have to say probably owning a multi billion dollar company


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> hmm id have to say probably owning a multi billion dollar company


Sadly I don’t have a multi billion dollar idea


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 11, 2020)

plastic surgeon, you won't need high IQ either, if you are willing to study and work your whole life


----------



## Elias (Apr 11, 2020)

Become a prostitute


----------



## .👽. (Apr 11, 2020)

You wont be a millionair with "normal" jobs


----------



## Memeus Maximus (Apr 11, 2020)

Get a trade, makes more money than being with people now


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 11, 2020)

own looksmax.me


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Apr 11, 2020)

Get a sex transition and make an onlyfans account. Once you're finished moneymaxing change back


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 11, 2020)

Elias said:


> Become a prostitute


Be good looking tho


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 11, 2020)

Be a sugar baby


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 11, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> Be a sugar baby


If i had i a big dick I'd do this


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Lol @ anything like being a physician. You'll drown in debt, no savings, and be scraping by until you hit your late 20s/early 30s. Worst way to money max unless you are good looking already and just want to slay and live a college lifestyle for a while.

Best way? Don't be a idiot, invest, and learn something in demand in the tech side or healthcare like a rad tech or similar.


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 11, 2020)

Some sort of medical specialist, but you wont get there until your 30s and will be at least 300K in debt when you finally start earning a real salary, unless your doctor parents pay for your med school. 

If you wanna get $ in yours 20s I'd say software engineering.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

actuary1234 said:


> Some sort of medical specialist, but you wont get there until your 30s and will be at least 300K in debt when you finally start earning a real salary, unless your doctor parents pay for your med school.
> 
> If you wanna get $ in yours 20s I'd say software engineering.


What about accountancy, would that make the same as a software engineer?


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 11, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> What about accountancy, would that make the same as a software engineer?


Thats a Good choice as well.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

actuary1234 said:


> Thats a Good choice as well.


I’ll probably shoot for an economics+finance degree then, what job would you suggest leveling up to after a few years in accounting?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 11, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> I’m talking degree, career, personal finance, every single way you can make money. Which is ideal career and degree etc


flipping marajuana, drop shipping from asian countries (when the virus blows over), alcohol sales


----------



## wolfgaiden (Apr 11, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> plastic surgeon, you won't need high IQ either, if you are willing to study and work your whole life


u srs ? plastic surgery residency is the most competitive to match into, you need to be the cream of the crop to get in. Low IQ residencies (low competitive ones) are family medicine and pediatrics.
op, it depends what you have talents in, you will make more money in your occupation if you have natural talent as well as the ability to get shit done. If you are interested in medicine, avoid medical school unless your parents can pay your way through, you end up with massive loads of debt, and you'll be too busy with studying to worry about looksmaxxing. If you wanna go the medical route, lookup nurse practioner and physician assistant, these professions still make 100k and up, perks of working in healthcare, is you work with a lot more women, compared to engineering where it is a literal sausage fest. Benefits of getting into engineering, is that you could work remotely from home, however most engineers are socially awkward as fuck, due to their lack of interaction with females at work.


----------



## badmantier (Apr 11, 2020)

Law is actually good if you can get into a Top 7ish school (T5 if possible). Law is oversaturated, but if you can graduate from the best schools in the US, firms offer a 6 figure salary out the gate. And you're not as much in debt as you are in med school, usually. Med school is at least 4 years, and if you actually wanna make money you have to spend at least half a decade doing residency, where you're making shit money and working like a slave (around 70-80 hours a week).
I used to wanna do med but I switched to law and happy w/ my decision, w/ my GPA I'm guaranteed to get into a T7 as long as I do well on LSAT, since law only cares about GPA and test scores. The first year you gradate from a t7 law program, and you enter corporate law, you can make 6 figures doing easy paperwork. Firms wanna hire you just to say they have a Columbia, Stanford, Harvard, etc. graduate.


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 11, 2020)

CopeKilla said:


> I’ll probably shoot for an economics+finance degree then, what job would you suggest leveling up to after a few years in accounting?


I have no idea, I am an actuary, you have to pass 10 exams to be fully qualified but advancement in the actuarial field is tied directly to exams, and its a great career if you want to make 6 figures in your 20s.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

actuary1234 said:


> I have no idea, I am an actuary, you have to pass 10 exams to be fully qualified but advancement in the actuarial field is tied directly to exams, and its a great career if you want to make 6 figures in your 20s.


Oh nice, at what age did you finish training and start working?


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm not done training, only started 3 months ago. I have passed 2 exams, so 8 to go. Next exam is in July. You take all but the first 2-3 exams while working in the field, for the most part.


----------



## Deleted member 5694 (Apr 11, 2020)

actuary1234 said:


> I'm not done training, only started 3 months ago. I have passed 2 exams, so 8 to go. Next exam is in July. You take all but the first 2-3 exams while working in the field, for the most part.


Oh ok, what age do you start work at


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 11, 2020)

i rather be comunistmax


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Apr 11, 2020)

door to door sales if you are naturally good at it can make 6 figures over the summer at 18


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 15, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> plastic surgeon, you won't need high IQ either, if you are willing to study and work your whole life


Imagine all the Stacies that would do things for you to get a discount on their surgery maxxing


----------



## basedfedoracel (Apr 15, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> door to door sales if you are naturally good at it can make 6 figures over the summer at 18


More specific? Like selling what?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 15, 2020)

I gave up trying to make my own money. My goal is to invest other people's money into the stock market untill I own a large amount of different companies so that I essentially have people working for me and making my money.

I need 200k so I don't have money stress cortisol anymore tbh. Grew up in poverty and poverty mindset is costing me too much time and energy to focus on better things.


----------



## Dutcher (Apr 15, 2020)

Get a good degree, a good job, amass capital, invest or invent a company, get rich


----------



## actuary1234 (Apr 17, 2020)

Also don’t take advice from guys like RSD Max or similar 

“Just go start your own business”

Full of shit IMO


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 17, 2020)

Professional athlete, musician, actor.


----------



## MarloStanfield (Apr 17, 2020)

Invading Kazakhstan on the basis of installing American style democracy and privatizing the potassium industry


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 17, 2020)

Onlyfans is the ONLY way to make money in 2020


----------



## ExcelatIncel (Apr 17, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Get a good degree, a good job, amass capital, invest or invent a company, get rich


Or become a billionaire. Simple


----------



## MarloStanfield (Apr 22, 2020)

wolfgaiden said:


> u srs ? plastic surgery residency is the most competitive to match into, you need to be the cream of the crop to get in. Low IQ residencies (low competitive ones) are family medicine and pediatrics.
> op, it depends what you have talents in, you will make more money in your occupation if you have natural talent as well as the ability to get shit done. If you are interested in medicine, avoid medical school unless your parents can pay your way through, you end up with massive loads of debt, and you'll be too busy with studying to worry about looksmaxxing. If you wanna go the medical route, lookup nurse practioner and physician assistant, these professions still make 100k and up, perks of working in healthcare, is you work with a lot more women, compared to engineering where it is a literal sausage fest. Benefits of getting into engineering, is that you could work remotely from home, however most engineers are socially awkward as fuck, due to their lack of interaction with females at work.



Not for any nerdy scientifical reason but for reasons of culture and heritage, The Jew ranges very far out from center ideologically both to the far left and right.


----------

